# Moor 9/14



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice bro. looks great man, What are you doing for Power in the boat?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 15 on it now but I am getting a 25 merc this coming weekend hopefully


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

how much do you charge for your charters garry


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice mullet. 

But damn it man, I can't believe you took a Red Sox fan out fishing. At least wait until we beat them in the series.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> At least wait until we beat them in the series.


Yes, another Cubs fan.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Another good day! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> how much do you charge for your charters garry


For you........ 12 pack of Bud Light Lime.....


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > how much do you charge for your charters garry
> 
> 
> For you........  *12 pack of Bud Light Lime..... *


please, PLEASE tell me that its for sophie as no self respecting man drinks beer with FRUIT.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > how much do you charge for your charters garry
> >
> >
> > For you........  *12 pack of Bud Light Lime..... *
> ...


jeez Curtiss, cut em a little slack, its already "light" beer, might as well put one of them paper umbrella's in the bottle too.  

in Gary's defense though, my wife bought some a couple weeks ago to try, and it really isn't bad, much better than the regular bud light. However, my extra money is on imported beer, regular beer money on plain old bud and will drink most any kind of free beer, might draw the line on Old Milwaukee tho.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Another vote for the BL Lime.
Nice job on the doubles.


----------

